# GE jet cooling tech could enable thinner, more energy-efficient gadgets



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

The same technology that optimizes air flow through jet engines could be applied toward enabling a new generation of thinner, cooler, more energy efficient gadgets.

That's the focus of an innovative project at GE Global Research, which is evaluating applications that would replace the cooling fans traditionally found in computers and electronics devices with "dual piezoelectric cooling jets."

The technology is just 3 millimeters thick (about the size of two stacked quarters). It works like a miniature bellows or set of lungs, contracting and expanding to suck in air and then expel it at high velocity. The technology gets its energy as alternating current flows through a computer's innards.

Read More


----------

